
PHP 7.2.2 Released - Bino
http://www.php.net/ChangeLog-7.php#7.2.2
======
GrumpyNl
Link doesnt work, change to
[https://php.net/ChangeLog-7.php#7.2.2](https://php.net/ChangeLog-7.php#7.2.2)

